# ,

## fartik

!      .     1  2011    ,     18000 . ..     .     70%   /,   30 %     (      ).        .      .                 (             ).        .        .

----------


## margo46

> !      .     1  2011    ,     18000 . ..     .     70%   /,   30 %     (      ).        .      .                 (             ).        .        .


1.  ,,    ?      20 . :Big Grin:  
2.  -  ...     "70%   /,   30 %   ",   "  " ?       70%   .. (    -  ..  ),      ?
3.  ( ) 25  .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## margo46

> !         .


     ...  -  ?  **   :Wink:     -   .

----------


## Revizor112

,  , ,   ?

----------


## Revizor112

2011 . 
      28.12.2010 395- (   07.06.2011 132-). ,    395-      , ,  ,           .          1  2011 .,        (     ). 

,  . 3    07.06.2011 132-,         .    1  2011 .                     ,  . 1 . 284.1  ,     31  2011 .        .    ,       - ,          2011 .       8  2011 . (. 2 . 4    07.06.2011 132-).

----------


## nina.fedorchuck

-   .      -.  25  .      .          - .   .  -.    ,   20 ,      ,       .
     , ,    .  - 1000.  :yes:   :Smilie:

----------


## margo46

> 2011 . 
>     ,       - ,


 ,    -   :Big Grin:

----------


## fedyashka

,          (   ,  ),     ,         ,    .  ,    ,  100% ,       (     ).   ""      ,   ,..      ,        ,       ,     ... :Frown:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,         ,    .


   ,  .252    "     ,      ,    ".

----------


## Plesen~

> ,  **


 , 
 -   ,    ,  ,     ,    ,

----------


## Plesen~

-   ???

----------


## BorisG

> -   ???


 - ,            .  :Wink: 
 ,        ,  .
         .

----------


## Plesen~

, ,    -        ,      ..             (      :      ,       ),                -

----------


## Mafffka

> 2011 . 
>        28.12.2010 395- (   07.06.2011 132-). ,    395-      , ,  ,           .          1  2011 .,        (     ).


 -  , ,          31.12.2011,      01.01.2011
     ,         ,     2011 .  ,      2012 ,    2011    .       "     24  2011 . N -4-3/19690@".   : " ,  ,      1.1  284     ( -  )   0 ,   ,   284.1  ,              ()     31  2011 ,                2011          2011 ."              2011 ?????

----------


## cjkjvjyjdj

2011, 2012 .     .

----------


## margo46

-   15    .    100 .,       14  (.) -   100  14 .     - ,      0%      ( -     ).  ...

----------


## Revizor112

,        .                -,    .      .           :Smilie: )

----------


## margo46

,       . .      " ,    ".        ,   .   .

----------


## Revizor112

0%   21.11.2011  -7-3/892.

        - 1   ,             .

----------

1150022???????????          ()      ?????

----------


## Revizor112

(  )
 .    .    .

----------

( ) ,        (   ) ????

----------


## margo46

(   -  ?)    .     .

----------

,    . :Smilie:     1150022 ,    ?
_"              2011 ."_
,     ,  ?    ?
 :Smilie: 

   ....  :Smilie:

----------


## Revizor112

28

----------

!!!
   :               2011, 2012 . ,    1150022        2012.,        ?    ?       . :Embarrassment: 
    2012       .    1,2,3      .

----------


## Revizor112

2011                          0%         2011 

 284.1  6       ,    ,           ,         ,   ,   1  284  .                    ,   ,     287      (   ).

      2011       0%?   (    2011)    ?   2011                2010      2011 .

----------

:Drug:  :No: 
   .            _(        ,     _ )???? :Frown:  :Frown: 

    2013..... :Girl Cray:  :Girl Cray:

----------


## Revizor112

2012 ,  2013

----------

..     31.12.2011          01.01.2011.,    **     1150022         28 ?


,         :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## Revizor112



----------

:yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

,         ?    ?    ,          ,       5     ,    . ,       2,    ,       , ..        ...   , ,  /, ?

----------


## Plesen~

,       ...

----------

.  -  ,  ,    .     . ,   ...  _

----------


## Plesen~

,        ... 
  ,

----------

.      ?

----------

> ,         ?    ?    ,          ,       5     ,    . ,       2,    ,       , ..        ...   , ,  /, ?


           ?
        %

----------


## Plesen~

> .      ?


     , 
      ,         ....

----------


## margo46

,   :  ,       (  15 )     2012 ,    .       0%     5 ?

----------

> ?
>         %


 -    ,    
 331.1   01.07.2012

----------


## 0

> ,         ?    ?    ,          ,       5     ,    . ,       2,    ,       , ..        ...   , ,  /, ?


    . ,   1-       . ,       , .  ,       . ,  . 331.1-

----------


## Alexey_tob

0%.            .        .      2011     2012 ,

----------

> 0%.            .        .      2011     2012 ,


 ,      ....   ...    ? :Frown:

----------

? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Chigiton

+

----------


## SEMANATA

: 
      (     ),   ,           1150022          ()      ,           ,   ,   . 
  010         ()        :   ,          ,     . 
  011        ()       ,        ,   .
             012  ,      ()  ?.   ,      ,      . :    2013     :
1.	        ( /    );
2.	       ;
3.	  ;
4.	        ;
5.	     ;
6.	     ;
7.	       ,  .
        ?

----------


## Tassa

?

----------


## margo46

,  1 2        :Frown:

----------


## SEMANATA

,    .       .   .         ,    .

----------


## Revizor112

> 0%.            .        .      2011     2012 ,


      2012,2013 ,      ,  2012   0%.  .

        ,      .

----------


## margo46

-   (  ),     (.  " )   .          .  .      0%  ..   ,    .   .   2012 ,  ,  2013    .

----------


## Alexey_tob

> 2012,2013 ,      ,  2012   0%.  .
> 
>         ,      .


    .       .

----------


## Alexey_tob

> .          .  .      0%  ..   ,    .


     90%   .          .,      5  .       0%

----------


## Revizor112

> 90%   .          .,      5  .       0%


           90%    ?  .

----------


## Alexey_tob

> 90%    ?  .


  ,  ,         ,

----------


## Revizor112

> ,  ,         ,


   2014   ...

----------


## topalov

,    ,      ,   ?

----------


## margo46

> 2014   ...


    01.01.2012 :Dash2:

----------


## Revizor112

> ,    ,      ,   ?


     ,          ,          ......

----------


## SEMANATA

. ?

----------


## margo46

> ,    .       .   .         ,    .

----------


## Alexey_tob

?  90%  ?

----------


## SEMANATA

.

----------

?
 = 130+180 =  = 220+290+310+340
220  290 - 100% ,
340 -   90 (,   ,  ,       )
310 -    80, ..      40000.
      ,  -.     -.     .
    1,5 - 2,0    .

----------


## margo46

> ?
>  = 130+180 =  = 220+290+310+340
> 220  290 - 100% ,
> 340 -   90 (,   ,  ,       )
> 310 -    80, ..      40000.
>       ,  -.     -.     .
>     1,5 - 2,0    .


   ??? :Big Grin:        ,     310,340,    ???
 -   210900200  .,     -      .25  .
         .?

----------

> ???       ,     310,340,    ???
>  -   210900200  .,     -      .25  .
>          .?


  310,  271,  340  272.
210900200 =  -    +    - 300 +270

----------


## Nina V

> ???       ,     310,340,    ???
>  -   210900200  .,     -      .25  .
>          .?


, ,     ,   85 .       ?           31.12.2013     .          ?

----------


## margo46

> 210900200 =  -    +    - 300 +270


         ?

----------

> ?


      ?

----------


## Revizor112

,     .       ,   ,  ,     .          "2"?.

     30    1  2014.

----------

> ,   ,  ,     .


  ? .   .     .  ,   ,   ,    .

----------


## Revizor112

?

----------


## Alexey_tob

?        2,     2 ,  ,   ,       .      2,     4,            .     ()              .

----------


## Revizor112

> ?


    .    ,   ,  ,              .

----------

> ,   ,  ,              .


     .     ,   (    ).

----------


## Revizor112

> ,  ,


 http://www.garant.ru/products/ipo/prime/doc/70187548/.   ,   .        ?  ,        90%        ?     ...

----------

> ?


,   
    340,  ,    ,     ,   ,     

    ???

----------

> . ?


        6???
         ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

> .    ,   ,  ,              .


    1           ?      ?   
** ,

----------

> 


  - 2+2+2+2,  - 2*4

----------

> - 2+2+2+2,  - 2*4


..                 ????

----------

> 1           ?      ?   
> ** ,



 , 1 ,    2  4  7

----------

> 1           ?      ?


  .   ,    . ,       ,     ?  -  .   4   1/12   ,  - 2 ( ).  -    ,   2.   - 221,      .

----------

> ..                 ????


   ?

----------


## Nina V

, ,  -    ,      ?            .

----------

> .


 ?   ?

----------


## Nina V

> ?   ?


       .

----------


## Rat_1972

", ,  -    ,      ?            . "
 :Smilie:

----------

> .


    ?

----------


## Rat_1972

Alexey_tob     ()              . 

-. ,     ,   .     ,   - ,     .      - , ,   2,      ,       .

----------


## Nina V

> ?


 ,      .   ,  .       2   ?

----------

> 2   ?


  :  1  -   ,  2  -  2 .  %   .   .

----------


## Nina V

> :  1  -   ,  2  -  2 .  %   .   .


,       :Wink:     ,   .     .

----------


## Nina V

> ", ,  -    ,      ?            . "


       , ,    ?

----------

> , ,    ?


   ,   .     109.71,         .
 ,     - , , .    109.81.
      .

----------


## Nina V

> ,   .     109.71,         .
>  ,     - , , .    109.81.
>       .


    ,      . ..          ?   ?

----------

> ,      . ..          ?   ?


?

----------


## Nina V

> ?


,     -  (      ),     -,         .

----------

> .


         ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Nina V

> ,


     .

----------


## Nina V

> ,


       ?         ,   ,        (    ).    ,    .

----------

> (    ).


        ?

----------


## Nina V

> ?


  .

----------

> ?


    20     . 
 255: **  **    ()  ,    ,  ,       ,     , ,     , *    ,   ()  ()  .*
 270:     **  :21)     ** ,     * ,      ();*
..,      ,    ,     ,   11)     ,   *  ,  * .     ,     ,   ,     ,      ,    ,      318  319  ;

----------

PS:      -       ,      .   .

----------


## Nina V

> PS:      -       ,      .   .


   .    . ,            .     ,  :



> 1  -   ,  2  -  2 .  %

----------


## Viktory_I

!

                .  ,  ,  321.1  ,      1  2011 . , ,       ?   ,       ,              , ?        ,          . ,               ?              ,  ,    -           ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> , ,       ?


          .
     /   ,      ,   -          .    ,        .
,     /     .   ,        ,     - - ( ).

----------


## Nina V

.        .      ,     .

----------


## Rat_1972

*Nina V*, 
   - ,  ,     ,  -    /,     -   .       .         , ,  ,     -         :Wow:          ,    / -  ,     ,    .

----------


## Nina V

*Rat_1972*,      .   ...

----------

Rahsch,  , Arhimed0, . -     !!!  , ,    .

----------


## Viktory_I

!

     !

       :

       1  2011     321.1   (   1  2011  -    08.05.2010 N 83-).

 1  2011   1  2012    ,     ,        331.1  .

      .272 .1 .4.  -      2  :

1)         ,       (     23  2013 .  12527/12).
..     ,     1  272 " ,            ,           ".

2)      03-05-05-01/57  01.10.2012 "..       ,              ,   ,   ,       ...".    " ,    1  272  ,          ,      ".  ,  .1 .272    ,   1  272  ,       -               .

, , ,    ,           ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> 1  2011   1  2012    ,     ,        331.1  .


     ...?
    ,            :Wow:

----------

> .272 .1 .4.  -      2  :
> 
> 1)         ,       (     23  2013 .  12527/12).
> ..     ,     1  272 " ,            ,           ".
> 
> 2)      03-05-05-01/57  01.10.2012 "..       ,              ,   ,   ,       ...".


   ?   


> ,   ,       ...


    ,   ,     .

----------


## Viktory_I

!

    ,             ,      .1 .252  ,     ,    ,   :

-  ;
-  ;
-   ,    .  : "...     ,      ,    ".

..         ,        ,   ,                ,  , ,     ,    , ?

----------


## Rat_1972

,
,      10 ,   ... , ,  10 .
    - 200 ,      .       ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ..         ,        ,   ,                ,  , ,     ,    , ?


  ,  .
    "" .   ,  .

----------


## Nina V

> ,
> ,      10 ,   ... , ,  10 .
>     - 200 ,      .       ?


  ,    ?  :Redface:

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,    ?


-.
,     321 ,       10  ,   ,  ,              .
         (    ),       -   .

----------

> ..         ,        ,   ,                ,  , ,     ,    , ?


        ,  .    -    .  -   .

----------

> (    ),       -   .


    - 1/4.   - 3 .  .     300 . ..  1/9.
        1/4?               90%.

----------


## Viktory_I

,  .  -   ,         .        ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> 90%.


..      2 . 700 .?
 -...
   1/4, .

----------


## Rat_1972

> 


   ,  _  -_ ?

----------

> 1/4, .


?     1/9?




> ,  .  -   ,         .        ?


      ?         ?     -  (   ), ,   , ...

----------

> ,    - ?


   .   .

----------


## Nina V

> .


  ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ?     1/9?


 ?



> - 1/4.


  ,      4     .

----------


## Rat_1972

> .   .


      ,  -     . 
        ,     ,   ,  , ,    .

----------

> ?


 .    .
   671  02.09.2010.  .13 :



> :
>       10               ;
>       50               ;


  ,  50% , 90%   100%        .
  ,   1/4, 10%   20%          ?

   ,     ,     ,    .

----------

> ,      4     .


,     4     .     10%   50% ,         .        .

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,  50% , 90%   100%        .
>   ,   1/4, 10%   20%          ?


  . 
 ,       ,      ,          ""         . ,           -   .

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,     ,     ,    .


         .
   ,      -    ,     .

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,     4     .     10%   50% ,         .        .


..        - ""  .     ,       ,        .  ,     ,         -     ...

----------

> ..        - ""  .


.   -     ,     ,       ,          .

----------


## Rat_1972

> .   -     ,     ,       ,          .


 :Smilie:       300 ,    "4"    "4",    ,      ?

----------

> 300 ,    "4"    "4",    ,      ?


 :yes:   -      .        .

----------


## Rat_1972

> .


.
   -  ,     ...
                 ...

----------


## Nina V

> :
>       10               ;
>       50               ;
>   ,  50% , 90%   100%        .
>   ,   1/4, 10%   20%          ?


     .           ,       .          .         .      .       .       .

----------


## Rat_1972

> .           ,       .


  ,    ,      ,   ,       ,    10%  , 50%     ..  :Smilie:  ,     . ,      10 .,  1 .      ...        . -  1      223 ,    225. ׸-  ...
  ,  "  "             (    ).




> .      .


..        ,      ?

----------


## Nina V

-         , 225     .     ,    "  ",       (       )      ,       ,       ,   , ..    .

----------


## Rat_1972

> -         , 225     .


   ,      ",  * "?

----------


## Rat_1972

,    ,             :         (    ,        ).


    ()           (. 6 . 9.2    12.01.1996 N*7- "  ",  -  N*7-; . 3 . 4    03.11.2006 N*174- "  ",  -  N*174-).    ,      ( - ),       :

×T
|         |         |
|                      +
|                      |           |     |
|                      |     /    |        |
|                      |    |           |
|                      |    |                       |
|                      |   | |   | |
|                      ++           ++           |
|                               || |              || |           |
|                               |- |                         |- |         |           |
|                               |  |         |                  |         |           |
++++
|             |   |  |         |  |  |        |
++++
|            |   |  |         |  |  |        |
++++

,        ,      :Smilie: 
    ,      ,     ,     ,        .

----------


## Rat_1972

-     28  2012*. N*03-03-06/4/124

  ,       ,      100%  .     100%,                 . 
  , ,    .

----------

> 


.         ,       .

----------


## Rat_1972

> .         ,       .


   .     :
,      3 . (, ,   ,         )
   2 . (..  1 .)
  1 .        1 .      
 ..       .

        2 .,   ,    .
  ,         6 .,       3 . (   2),             4 . (3 .      + 1.       ).

----------

(..  ,        ,   ) -   ,             ,  ?

----------


## Nina V

> ,      ",  * "?


     ,   .

----------


## Rat_1972

.
        ,     () .
 4 . 252   :              ,    ,        .
         . 1 . 272  .      ,            ,           .
      ,     252  272      ,     ,    .
      25             (    05.08.2013 N*03-03-06/1/31298,  18.04.2013 N*03-03-06/4/13345,  18.05.2011 N*03-03-06/4/47,  20.01.2010 N*03-03-06/4/4).

         ,            ,         .
   ,  ,   , ,    .         . 1 . 272         ()  (,  ,   -   14.01.2013 N*01-5907/12   N*28-11123/2011,  -   30.06.2011 N*04-3336/11   N*45-12615/2010).
()

----------

> ,      3 . (, ,   ,         )
>    2 . (..  1 .)
>   1 .        1 .      
>  ..       .


,    .      -   ()    ().        .       ,   .   -  ,       .

----------


## Rat_1972

> -  ,       .


 -        :Smilie:   :Smilie:   - ...

----------

> - ...


  .   ,  ,  ,   -    .

----------


## Rat_1972

> .   ,  ,  ,   -    .


. 
,        -...

----------


## Nina V

> ,    ,      ,   (. 1 . 252  ).     ()      ,    ,      . ,         (    ).
> 
>  ,             .    ,   25        ()     .    ,   272   ,      (),    .       ,   ,   (    ,      ).
> 
>         2  2013 .  03-03-06/4/31096,  1  2012 .  03-05-05-01/57,  18  2011 .  03-03-06/4/47,  29  2011 .  03-03-05/118,  2  2010 .  03-03-06/4/38,  19  2010 .  03-03-06/4/25,  20  2010 .  03-03-06/4/4.
> 
>   ,               ,        ,      .
> 
> -,               ,            .                    .         ,       (  ).         28  2012 .  03-03-06/4/124.
> ...


          (((

----------

!

, , :            30 ,  1-     ,    1-      +    ,                     ,           1-  -   010   2   02   ,    , , ,      1   02   011     (, )       (     ,    , ,   ).
, ,   ?
 ,             (30 .),        -      1- ,     ,        ?
         ?         .

----------


## margo46

30 ..  01.01.2015 -    (       2014 ).   2015      :      2014   240120200,    () 1  2015     210900200.       .    ,    240120200,        240130000 ( ),     210900200       220500.

----------

> 2015      :      2014   240120200,    () 1  2015     210900200.


   ?



> 30 ..  01.01.2015 -


  ,   .   ,    .    .



> ?


 :yes: 
**    ,    .

----------

!

, ,                       ?         ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


   .              . :Big Grin:

----------

..        ,      ?        -    -         ?      , , .

----------

!

, ,                , ?    ,                 ?       ,      ,    ?

----------


## margo46

> ..        ,      ?        -    -         ?      , , .


     ,     2 .        .    -    .

----------


## skit50

> !
> 
> , ,                , ?    ,                 ?       ,      ,    ?


        ( 180)    .

----------

!

, ,                        (    130),   3-     -      120,      180,            1-   2- , ?  ,         3- ?
 ,              ?
               ?  1-  2-    ,   3-      ?

----------

:      07 ,       ,       -             ,       ?

----------


## Elena RnD

.  .  .           2    .
      ,  "  ,   1  272  ,        ,    .     ,  ()  , ,   ,        ."    27.06.2017 N 03-03-06/3/40354. 
      9 ?     ( )  ? 
  .       ..  11()  . . ,     4           ,  "2"    , ..      .     ,      4,      .   - ?

----------


## margo46

28.03.2017   ,         0%.       2017.  2016    0%.      ,      0%  2016    5 . ..   ,   2016    2017  .   ?
 ,     ,        0% .
  -   ?

----------


## margo46

!!!      ??       ?

----------


## topalov

*margo46*,     )))

----------


## margo46

, ...  ,  ,  ...   ...      ...     ...     .

----------

